# Snowflakes??



## hummerpoo (Apr 27, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/20...-anger-surprising-reporter-who-posted-it.html

While the strategic objective of this sub-forum is obviously to allay the Light, it is less obvious that the tactical objective is to create enough snowflakes to create a whiteout.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 27, 2018)

Please God, don't let the condom break tonight. Amen.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 27, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/20...-anger-surprising-reporter-who-posted-it.html
> 
> While the strategic objective of this sub-forum is obviously to allay the Light, it is less obvious that the tactical objective is to create enough snowflakes to create a whiteout.


In my opinion your synopsis of this sub-forum is about as ridiculous as the people squabbling about a group of Christian kids saying a prayer before a meal.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 27, 2018)

660griz said:


> Please God, don't let the condom break tonight. Amen.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 27, 2018)

The objective of this forum is to keep any snowflakes a few floors up from melting.


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 28, 2018)

waltl1 said:


> in my opinion your synopsis of this sub-forum is about as ridiculous as the people squabbling about a group of christian kids saying a prayer before a meal.



o.k.


----------



## hummerpoo (Apr 28, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> The objective of this forum is to keep any snowflakes a few floors up from melting.



I will watch for the altruism.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 1, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/20...-anger-surprising-reporter-who-posted-it.html
> 
> 
> 
> While the strategic objective of this sub-forum is obviously to allay the Light, it is less obvious that the tactical objective is to create enough snowflakes to create a whiteout.



Props for your on-point humor.

Saw this article last week and I wonder just how long it’s going to be before some business or patron tells a family praying before a meal that it’s inappropriate or not allowed.  Some people go to great lengths, become utterly offended, and spend a lot of time trying to thwart something they deny exists in the first place. Think about THAT for a minute.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 1, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> I will watch for the altruism.



Might be a good time for a Snickers bar.


----------

